# Adresse mail itunes store et app store différentes



## tef45 (25 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Sur l'iphone 5 de ma compagne, on a un soucis avec les adresses des comptes itunes store et app store. Elle avait sa propre adresse mail sur les 2 et on a fait un changement de batterie avec une sauvegarde de ses données sur mon mac, elle n'en a pas, et depuis le retour, on a la chose suivante : son adresse mail pour se connecter à iTunes store est la bonne, mais elle a Mon adresse mail pour se connecter et faire une mise à jour via l'App Store, or on aimerait bien qu'elle ait son adresse mail pour les deux stores aussi comment faire ?? Je suis allé dans les réglages Itunes Store et App store, je me suis déconnecté, et reconnecté, mais j'ai toujours le même soucis. Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (27 Juin 2015)

Il faut la désinstaller et la télécharger à nouveau avec le bon compte.
En effet, une application est liée à un compte, et il se peut que lors d'une synchronisation iTunes (la restauration), il ait été mis sur le téléphone l'application liée au mauvais compte.


----------



## tef45 (28 Juin 2015)

Merci Larme ! Dernière question : comment faire pour désinstaller ces deux applications App Store et iTunes Store car je ne peux pas par le biais juste des croix en haut à gauche de l'appli comme pour les autres applis. Je dois passer par iTunes ???


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2015)

Tu ne peux pas, et ce ne sont pas celles là qu'il faut désinstaller, mais les autres qui te demandent le mauvais compte.
En bref, dans App Store, cherche les mises à jour, et clic sur Mettre à jour, une application par application. Si cette dernière demande le mot de passe du mauvais compte, il faut la supprimer et la réinstaller avec le bon compte.


----------

